# Recommend me a colour



## james_eddy (May 28, 2015)

I'm looking at getting my VW T5 resprayed soon as the paint at the moment is pretty poor. It's currently silver but I want something that will really "pop" after a proper detailing.

So what colours have made you think "wow" after detailing them?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pretty poor as in couldn't be sorted with a good detail?


----------



## james_eddy (May 28, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Pretty poor as in couldn't be sorted with a good detail?


Yeah! there's a few rust patches and areas of miss-coloured/poorly painted areas that I've tried sorting to no luck.

I can get it resprayed at a pretty good rate by one of the guys a work so its not too painful to get done


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

JEPhotography said:


> Yeah! there's a few rust patches and areas of miss-coloured/poorly painted areas that I've tried sorting to no luck.
> 
> I can get it resprayed at a pretty good rate by one of the guys a work so its not too painful to get done


Cool, aside from the usual colours, I remember seeing a purple TVR that was just done, the colour was fantastic, or Fords Racing Blue (I think, it's the one on the focus Rs) but it's really down you what you like at the end of the day.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

For T5 then along lines of a pearlescent blue grape


----------



## james_eddy (May 28, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Cool, aside from the usual colours, I remember seeing a purple TVR that was just done, the colour was fantastic, or Fords Racing Blue (I think, it's the one on the focus Rs) but it's really down you what you like at the end of the day.


Looked at a merlin purple RS4 yesterday and I did find myself drawn to the colour


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Can't beat a well detailed black car.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Just completed a black convertible Astra that had the best looking paint I've ever worked on. Black in no direct lighting, as soon as the sun hit it the thing turned deep purple/black. Looked truly stunning! If ever the time came to respray mine that's what I'll be going for.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Porsche rubystone 😆


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Candy green? budget buster maybe. What about something retro like Roman bronze? Grabber blue is nice as well. See modern 'stangs for reference.


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

audi sepang blue or audi sprint blue or audi nardo grey 

As you can tell I am a audi fan:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

single stage black. cant beat it


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Audi's Monza Silver or BMW's Yas Marina Blue?:thumb:

It's easy to suggest Black on a forum but in reality it'll drive you absolutely nuts keeping it clean, especially a T5 which isn't the smallest vehicle in the world!:wave:


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Racing Green or Sirius Yellow (Renault Sport) or the Metallic Red (Clio).


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Barbie pink with inca yellow wheels


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

nissan midnight purple (lp2) best of black and purple in one


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Estoril Blue :buffer::buffer:
Color i always Love to see on audis S &RS models was only on offer for a year or maybe 2 ! So pretty dear


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Ibis white


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

obelix1 said:


> Estoril Blue :buffer::buffer:
> Color i always Love to see on audis S &RS models was only on offer for a year or maybe 2 ! So pretty dear


I thought it was a bmw colour didn't know audi did it too


----------

